# Getting urine sample from my toddler???



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Kiera might have a UTI and the ped wants me to coeelct a sample this weekend sometime so they can look at it Monday afternoon. I asked how to do this and the receptionist told me to take whatever she does in her little potty but she sits on the "big" toilet. Um...thoughts??? Anyone else have to do this?


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

We've had to do it with our girls but they gave us collection bag that stuck on them and then we put their diaper or panties on over it.

-Pam


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Same thing. My 3 Yo was just checked for this and the doctor used a Puck. It's a little baggie they stick on, the pee just flow right in.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Can you get her to pee in a cup?


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

We had to do this when my daughter was a baby--they put one of those bags on her, under the diaper, and it was a disaster and so traumatic for her. So I just took one of their cups home and held it under her on the toilet. Is there a time of day when your daughter always pees? For mine it's right after naps and right after a bath.








Good luck.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

There is a very easy solution.If there is any sort of medical supply store in your area you can get this little bowl type thing that sits on the big potty.It's only a couple of bucks and totally worth it!!I had to collect a lot of pee when I was pregnant and was so happy to find this little contraption.

Or could you just get her to sit over a big bowl?


----------



## mom2katie (Jun 19, 2006)

My daughter has urinary reflux and has to be checked every couple months. We have had no problem with the sticky bags.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Have her pee into an empty Sitz bath on the big potty?


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I would think that the item that the pee is collected in should be sterile. I'm surprised that the doc didn't give you anything to collect it in.


----------



## Science Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adoremybabe* 
I would think that the item that the pee is collected in should be sterile. I'm surprised that the doc didn't give you anything to collect it in.

Yes, I agree. I had to collect urine from my son and I challenged him to urinate in the collection cup, he loved it so much he gave me several 'samples'. Girls are a bit more difficult but you could try making it a game when she sits on the toilet.

Science Mom


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I am *hoping* it will all go away before I have to trek out there and have them do asample in the office or worse yet do something awful like a catheder.







I told the receptionist I thought it needed to be sterile and she just told me not to worry about it. I would love to get a terile hting to put the urine in however her ped is an hour away from where I live. Sigh...once there is no tornado warning maybe I can make a late night trip to the store and see if they have anything...


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugchild77* 
Thanks for the replies. I am *hoping* it will all go away before I have to trek out there and have them do asample in the office or worse yet do something awful like a catheder.







I told the receptionist I thought it needed to be sterile and she just told me not to worry about it. I would love to get a terile hting to put the urine in however her ped is an hour away from where I live. Sigh...once there is no tornado warning maybe I can make a late night trip to the store and see if they have anything...

Uh, catheters are not that awful. I have to cath my daughter three times a day.









I also agree, that what ever collection cup you use must be sterile.


----------

